# General > Business >  Household Recycling Saves Councils £20m

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Household Recycling Saves Councils £20m*

  New figures show that Scotland's household recycling efforts save local authorities more than £20 million each year.    The revelation on how much councils save through recycling comes as Environment Secretary Richard Lochhead launches the latest recycling campaign from the Scottish Government, encouraging the public to recycle more and more often.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

